# Is your V protective of the home?



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wondering, Does your V protect the home with a guarding manner?

Does it growl or bark when someones in the yard or at the door, does it growl or bark when it hears a sound in the middle
of the night?

Our 9 1/2 month old V (weighing in at 60lbs) doesn't do any of this. The only time he will bark is if he is woken up surprisingly sometimes by a sound or something. Which, very rarely is a sound from outside etc.... 

I've tried coming home and knocking on doors, windows, messing with the doors/windows and I've even came in through a window and walked around the house making noise. lol He's cute but not much of a guard dog in any form. 

Let me state: I'm not expecting him to be a Guard dog, I just find it odd he doesn't do anything at all, lol considering he's a dog. 

Thanks
And, A photo of "Di Vinci" Just saying "Hello.... I'm ready to come out and run around when you are!"


----------



## cathyl (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish ours were quiet. They bark at birds and squirrels in the yard, people walking by, and nothing in particular when they are outside. They do bark when someone knocks on the door or rings the doorbell which is good, but they welcome them into our home. Guard dogs they are not. Oh well. love them anyway. Handsome boy there. Are his eyes really blue? Enjoy him, they are a great dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Alert not guard is how my two V's and my GSP act. they let me know they are about to lick someone to death.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is a very quiet dog for the most part. However, if someone comes into my house unannounced, he barks a low, loud bark and charges TOWARD the intruder. (The "intruder" is usually my sister or my brother-in-law, who both have a key.) Of course, as soon as he recognizes the person, he is all wags and kisses. I don't know what he would do if the intruder was actually a stranger with bad intentions, but I would have to say he really is quite protective, yes. 

He rarely barks, but if someone is down by the lake and he spots them, he does a low "woof" just to let me know. He's not crazy or out of control... just a low "woof" or maybe two.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks, No I'm not sure why they came out blue, just the reflections I guess.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Our V (Axel) barks when someone rings the doorbell or knocks on the door, and always' barks when our garage door opens/closes as he knows his mommy or daddy has arrived home. Once people get in the house he wags his tail and greets you in a fun loving typical Vizsla manner.

I was surprised how much your V weighed (60 pounds), Axel (14 months) just went to the vets for shots yesterday and he only weighed 48 pounds... You have a very handsome looking healthy dog. (blue eyes) I know it's just the camera reflection, but that would be cool, a blue eyed Vizsla.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Yes. In my neighborhood, we get the occasional burgular. My guess is that our house would be low on the attractive hit list. 8)

They alert us to noises. Sometimes it is annoying, but I'll take it for the peace of mind.

RBD


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Lulu is a watch dog to the core. The vast majority of the time I wish she wasn't. We live in a suburban area and people and dogs pass our house all the time. Most get a stern, sustained bark. She goes especially crazy over passing dogs. She is very vigilant at night and will bark at every noise she hears. She has a very loud, deep bark for such a small girl (40 lb @ 2 yrs). 

We keep it under control by letting her get a few barks out and then calmly saying "thank you, that's enough" and then calling her to us for a treat. We've been doing this very consistantly for a few months now, and she's at the point where as soon as we say "thank you" she stops barking and comes right to us. Sometimes she justs barks once or twice and runs to us without prompting, so the redirection has been working really well. 

The worst is her crazy barking in the back of our SUV. She will go nuts at anyone who goes near it. Heaven forbid a dog come near her in her jeep. She gets so upset her anal glands often leak . We're working on creating positive associations with people/dogs approaching the jeep when she's in it, but it's definitely slow going. Anyone else have a crazy barking V when they're in a vehicle?


----------



## INDRAJM (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, mine all sucked at guarding the house. They couldn't wait for the intruder to get in the house so they could maul them with kisses and offer toys as gifts.

A house I lived in my bedroom window was right next to my driveway. One night my car was broken into. My 2 good for nothing Vizslas at the time just slept right thru it and never even alramed barked!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

If Scooby's out in the garden then he guards, especially if the boys are out there, and as soft as I know he is, he looks and sounds the part, but inside he's useless . I'm sure anyone could walk in and he wouldn't even get up to 'meet and greet' for a V he's soooooo lazy in the house (definitely not when out though !!)


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

lol, We're (Fiance' and I) are looking for another dog when our fence is done in the back yard. She wants a smaller dog now but 
I'm thinking doberman. We'll end up with a small dog im sure. ( She's a member here too!  )
And I edited the first post. He's 57 lbs. not 60. and hes 24-25" tall. (middle of his back)


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

We live in a very busy residential area less than five minutes from downtown. Since our pups are so young, they're used to lots of noise and commotion outside. Living in an apartment makes this even worse. 

My V is worthless as a guard dog. He's extremely social and friendly and really pretty quiet. I've never seen him bark at anyone other than me to get my attention, or when his sister (our Beagle puppy) steals his toy, runs under the coffee table and plays keep away.

Our Beagle is much more vocal, but again... never at people, only to get our attention "Hey, look at me!" or "Hey, take me out!" or "Hey, he's taking my toys again!" She's so used to the other noises and traffic that nothing alerts her either really.

We haven't brought anyone new in the house since we've had them. We're bad about this. So that will be an experience when the day comes...


----------



## le_marie (Feb 24, 2012)

Our V is very quiet for the most part. Only times I heard him barking: (a) very very very excited; (b) really wanted attention; (c) was spooked by a noise or someone knocking at the door. He used to bark when at the dog park, but I am glad to say he no longer does it. It was uncomfortable since he would be barking at random people walking by. Honestly I just think he wanted to play, but it gets awkward when people give you an evil look because of it. Lol.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes. Pippa is protective of the home. She will bark if she hears unfamiliar noises and will not stop until we quiet her. It has spooked me out of sleep a few times (our neighbors in back of us have college age daughters who tend to throw parties :-\), but ultimately I'm always glad to have it. And, when we invite the visitors into our home, she could not be more loving or welcoming.

The list of reasons I love my V gets longer every day....


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I will have to retract my statement. 
Our V just woke us up, at 4:20AM barking and growling down the hallway of our home.

Which, Of course he has never done, but he obv thought he heard something. 
I grabbed my gun and light and Cleared the house. Then heard another noise like someone tried to raise a window.
So I had to go out and clear the outside of my home too. Nothing, all clear. 

Needless to say, I'm really glad he acted, scared my Fiance' and I but def glad. I still want a doberman for real protection. 

Anyway, Yep.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Or. Firefighter, maybe "the Rolls-Royce of guard dogs," a Rottweiler! I have known a couple of Rottweilers in my life, and they really are lovely dogs. They are gentle and affectionate, and extremely protective of their human pack.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/vizsla-police-department.html

This might make you feel better about your "guard dog." :

Vizslas were the guard dogs of the Hungarian nobility.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Well, I will have to retract my statement.
> Our V just woke us up, at 4:20AM barking and growling down the hallway of our home.
> 
> Which, Of course he has never done, but he obv thought he heard something.
> ...


You have a gun, what do you need a Doberman for???   

We Aussies aren't allowed to carry guns around. If we do go through the process to obtain a licence, it often comes with restrictions on where and how it is stored. They have to be a an approved gun safe, even in transit in your car and one thing we are never allowed to do, is have a weapon on our person. Licenced or not! So when I read posts about grabbing a flashlight and a gun, it sounds almost Hollywood like.....  

I am kinda glad Australia doesn't have many guns. We have too many nutters...........   The death rate would soar!!


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't use it if I'm asleep. lol Plus I like the dobermans, 

lol It's a bit different here. Without a license right now I could walk into a store and leave with an Assault rifle and ammo. 
I do have a carry permit tho.

But yeah, He def surprised me the other night with his actions. Still want a doberman lol


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ozkar said:


> We Aussies aren't allowed to carry guns around. If we do go through the process to obtain a licence, it often comes with restrictions on where and how it is stored. They have to be a an approved gun safe, even in transit in your car and one thing we are never allowed to do, is have a weapon on our person. Licenced or not!


That sounds like New Jersey


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Dogs bark often because they are scared or unsure; not always because they are protective.


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Our Vizsla Guszti is now 3 1/2 years old and has certainly not slowed down in barking or at least taking a noticeable interest in all manner of fauna that happens into or next to our front and back yards. We too live in a suburban setting but our property backs up to a farm so he will excitedly tap the glass door to go outside to 'greet' squirrels and other critters that come by. I am not sure how good a watch dog he would make since he is generally friendly to everyone save for the occasional female dog in heat which seems to bother him. Anyway, hope you are enjoying your Vizsla.


----------

